# Extreme Lags in WoW



## Apyy (6. August 2009)

Hi,

Ich lebe in der Schweiz und habe Cablecom 10k, ich hatte nie Problem mit dem Inet, bis meine Eltern sich WLAN geholt haben mit einem Netgear Router, ich geh über LAN ins Inet aber ich glaube da macht der Netgear Router (um genau zu sein Netgear WGR614v9) trotzdem was aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also auf jedenfall hab ich seitdem ich diesen Netgear Router hab extreme Lags in WoW, ich hab alle 30 sec 2-10 sec Lags
Ich hab schon ne neue Firmware auf den Router geladen, aber trotzdem hab ich weiterhin Lags, ausserdem hab ich NUR in WoW Lags, in Skype TS oder sonstigem hatte ich noch nie n Lag :-/
Besonders beim healen is das extrem nervig >.<
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Apy


----------



## Independent (6. August 2009)

Lad dir mal das Tool Everest runter und sag uns deine Temperaturen (Grafikkarte) an besagt stellen.


----------



## Apyy (6. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Lad dir mal das Tool Everest runter und sag uns deine Temperaturen (Grafikkarte) an besagt stellen.


Verwechselt du das nicht mit ruckeln? Mit meinem PC hab ich 0 Probleme hab alles auf Ultra in WoW und es ruckelt nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael S. (6. August 2009)

Apyy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich lebe in der Schweiz und habe Cablecom 10k, ich hatte nie Problem mit dem Inet, bis meine Eltern sich WLAN geholt haben mit einem Netgear Router, ich geh über LAN ins Inet aber ich glaube da macht der Netgear Router (um genau zu sein Netgear WGR614v9) trotzdem was aus
> 
> ...



das kommt durchs w lan das aber die lags 2 bis 10 sekunden anhalten kenne ich nicht so extrem. was ich hier bemerke bei unseren w lan (meiner einer und mibewohner) das bei ego shootern regelmäßig kleine latenzspitzen kommen.

dem kann man entgegenwirken das du im router feintuning machst. man ka diverse sachen einstellen. aber das habe ich sein lassen und lebe damit. einfach mal googeln. es gibt da ein router forum da kann man dir besser helfe. leider kenne ich den link nicht mehr. um diesen hier  zu posten


----------



## Apyy (7. August 2009)

Michael schrieb:


> das kommt durchs w lan das aber die lags 2 bis 10 sekunden anhalten kenne ich nicht so extrem. was ich hier bemerke bei unseren w lan (meiner einer und mibewohner) das bei ego shootern regelmäßig kleine latenzspitzen kommen.
> 
> dem kann man entgegenwirken das du im router feintuning machst. man ka diverse sachen einstellen. aber das habe ich sein lassen und lebe damit. einfach mal googeln. es gibt da ein router forum da kann man dir besser helfe. leider kenne ich den link nicht mehr. um diesen hier  zu posten


Das hat nix mit WLAN zu tun, auch wenn ich über den Ethernet Stecker ins Inet geh hab ich immernoch genau die gleichen Lags -.-"
Aktuelle Netzwerktreiber hab ich auch drauf bringt aber nix, naja ich versuchs morgen mal beim Anbieter, vielleicht weiss der was ^^


----------



## llviktorj (7. August 2009)

versuchs mal ohne den router wen das problem immer noch da ist liegts an deinem pc


----------



## claet (7. August 2009)

Ohne Router?
Und wo steckt er das Kabel rein? In seinen Popo? xD

Netgear is eigentlich kein schlechter Anbieter. 
Du könntest testweise mal kurz den alten Router anschließen und sehen ob da die gleiche Probleme auftreten.
Wenn nicht liegt es tatsächlich am Router und du könntest ihn vllt reklamieren.


----------



## llviktorj (7. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ohne Router?
> Und wo steckt er das Kabel rein? In seinen Popo? xD
> 
> Netgear is eigentlich kein schlechter Anbieter.
> ...




aber du kennst doch den unterschied zwischen modem und router oder?


----------



## claet (7. August 2009)

ja kenn ich, und du?

dir is schon klar, dass die aufgabe des routers dann der pc übernehmen müsste, ja?


----------



## Apyy (7. August 2009)

Hi

Habs jetzt mal ohne Router versucht, aber über mein DLAN Adapter krieg ich keine Verbindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich das Modem direkt mit dem PC verbinde funktionierts ohne Probleme, aber über diesen DLAN Adapter funzt das nich ^^

Gruss Apy


----------



## RaDon27 (7. August 2009)

Schalt mal die Ports von WoW frei, evtl wirds dann besser. Findest du per Google recht leicht raus, auch wies funktioniert mit besagtem Router.


----------



## Apyy (7. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Schalt mal die Ports von WoW frei, evtl wirds dann besser. Findest du per Google recht leicht raus, auch wies funktioniert mit besagtem Router.


Das ist doch egal wenn ich meine Firewall aus hab, oder etwa nicht?
Naja ich versuchs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://portforward.com/cportsnotes/battlenet/wow.htm
-> also Port 3724 freigeben :>
Hmm merkwürdig ich krieg immer die Meldung;
Die Server-IP-Adresse darf nicht mit der LAN-IP-Adresse des Routers identisch sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit;
Hat sich erledigt ^^
Die Laggs bestehen weiterhin ....


----------

